# Could Cyclogest be making morning sickness worse?



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been suffering with chronic morning sickness (all day and at night) since 6 weeks pregnant- (I am now 10 weeks) and at worst have been vomiting up to once every hour.  I am now taking tablets to ease the nausea and vomiting but even these havent stopped it, just lessened it.  I have read that a possible cause of morning sickness is the production of progesterone- so, wonder if the cyclogest on top of my "natural" production could be making it worse?  I realise my best bet is to contact my clinic, but they have discharged me back to gp (who seemingly is very unsure of the IVF meds etc).  I have also been bleeding continuously since week 5 and still have had no answer on what is causing that either!!!! Could it be that I have too many hormones coursing through my bod?!!

Any advice would be appreciated- I am so fed up- and feel guilty as I know I should be over the moon- but I feel so lousy I have even wanted it to be over a couple of times just for some relief from the symptoms.

I am lucky and have had 4 scans all showing a perfectly happy little bean growing....

I guess no one said it was going to be easy!

Puss


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, the cyclogest could be making it worse but as you are now 10 weeks preg, I would suggest cutting down the dosage of cyclogest (once a day if you have been doing twice, or once every other day if doing just once a day) and then stop them in 1 week. The placenta of the baby is now producing what hormones you need so cutting down will have no adverse effect. Do contact your clinic for complete reassurance but I am sure they will say the same. If after a few days of no cyclogest it´s no better, then you know it´s just the joys of pregnancy and you´ll have to bear with it!!

Ruth


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you Ruth for your advice- I will confirm with clinic but sounds about right to me based on what I have read elsewhere.

I have had a much better day today- been trying to eat little and often and have actually been out of the house which helped to keep my mind off things!

Puss
x


----------

